
8ch court documents revealing that fedposting is a thing - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/viperwave/status/1140407877598793728
======
perditus
A good comment on r/SlateStarCodex:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/c1nnsn/fbi_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/c1nnsn/fbi_agent_accidentally_reveals_own_8chan_posts/erehxrq?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

